# Has the Forum forgotten me?



## Speicher (22 Sep 2009)

I used to be "logged" in, after ticking the "remember me" box, and not have to log in again each visit. Now the Forum seems not to want to remember me.  Is it something I said? 

This has been going on for a few weeks, now, and I am starting to wear out certain letters of my keyboard. Can anyone advise please?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (22 Sep 2009)

are you clearing out your cookies when you close your browser? or ending sessions or etc? what is your browser?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (22 Sep 2009)

Have you set your browser to accept cookies from CC? If not, then that will be your problem I suspect.


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2009)

You are getting very technical here.

Browser ? is that like AOL?

It used to work perfectly well until about three weeks ago. Then Aol started playing silly billies, so I was logging on through Internet Explorer (IIRC). Aol is working ok now. 

So I need to delete cookies? or enable cookies?

Is a "cookie" the same as temporary internet folder? I have found references to temporary folders, in "settings" but do not want to delete all of them, do I?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (22 Sep 2009)

Er... I'm quite far out of practise with Internet Explorer; and never used AOL. 

The general idea is that when you log in CycleChat will put a cookie on your PC. If your settings are 'high' security-wise, it'll clear them again when you close IE / AOL / Firefox. Then CycleChat won't know you're you next time you log in and you need to do it again...

So, you need to enable cookies, and you also need to make sure you don't end up deleting them when you log out. In Firefox the place to check the setting is Tools -> Options -> Privacy and check that the 'keep cookies until' is set to something like 'until they expire'.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (22 Sep 2009)

SH is right. The additional problem is that the way you delete cookies and enable your browser to accept them varies slightly with which version of IE you are using.

With your browser open, click on "Help" then "About Internet Explorer".

What version does it come up with?


----------



## cheadle hulme (22 Sep 2009)

I thought AOL had ceased opertaions years ago, like when people used to pay for internet access. I thought it just provided content these days.

Speicher - it will be as above, your browser is deleting cookies after close down.

Access your browser (AOL or IE or Firefox) and go to tools. From there, there will be setttings that allow you to set how cookies operate. If you get asked to specify individual ones, then obviously let Cyclechat.co.uk leave cookies.


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2009)

I went to Settings and Privacy, as in SH's example. Then found where I could specify a particular website, and choose to always allow this website's cookies. Hope that works.

What is the difference then between cookies and temporary files please?


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Access your browser (AOL or IE or Firefox) and go to tools. From there, there will be setttings that allow you to set how cookies operate. If you get asked to specify individual ones, then obviously let Cyclechat.co.uk leave cookies.



That is what I think I have now achieved.  Thanks to SH.

Thank you to you all for your help.

Now back to the Tea thread to eat some of those cookies.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (22 Sep 2009)

A cookie is a small piece of code written to your hard disc by a website. A temporary file is used by Windows for several different things such as recording which web sites and pages you have visited, recording images you have downloaded, "pre-fetch" information which allows your computer to respond quicker to your clicks. Temporary files are cleared when you shut down your machine.


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2009)

You'll also find that from time to time your cookie will become corrupt; producing all sorts of wierd effects, including forgetting your username, etc.

The easiest way to resolve cookie problems on CC is to delete your current cookie, then log back in (which creates a new one).

Just go here to delete your cookie, then log back in and it should sort it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2009)

Corrupt cookies eh? whatever next?

Thank you Admin, that link worked excellently.


----------



## Arch (23 Sep 2009)

Speicher said:


> What is the difference then between cookies and temporary files please?



Cookies have choclate chips, whereas temporary files are much more dull, like rich tea biscuits.


----------



## Davidc (23 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Cookies have choclate chips, whereas temporary files are much more dull, like rich tea biscuits.



But the chocolate chips might be missing from corrupt cookies, or perhaps they've got extra ones from fiddling their expenses.


----------

